

Wanted: Sr. Software Engineer that loves reverse engineering - edw519
http://jobs.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?3535

======
jcl
Interesting... Macrovision wants to hire people who love reverse engineering
so that they can reverse-engineer the solutions of people who have reverse-
engineered their copy protection, so that Macrovision can make their copy
protection harder to reverse-engineer.

(Never mind that their ideal candidate is effectively someone who has already
broken their copy protection.)

~~~
wmf
In related news, Slysoft (which cracks Blu-ray for profit) got tired of people
reverse-engineering their cracks and distributing them for free, so they moved
to a SaaS model where apparently all the cracking happens on a server. This
should make life a bit more difficult for Macrovision.

